# The Crabwalk Returnith!!! (HxCore lameness content)



## ire_works (Jun 8, 2009)

I was making my rounds on the metal websites , and stopped by myspace metal to find this band posted on the main page with their video , i was just about to turn it off when... 

GASP

the crabwalk.

epic fail happens 1:15 - 1:19






aswell as autotuned clean vocals ...... yikes



seriously , its short ..but just wow


just freaking wow.








and to justify this fail , i present win in massive forms:




thank you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2009)

Why?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 8, 2009)

hmm a crappy still remains, their headbanging is annoying too lol

also running in place, much lulz

my suggestion is to start listening at 2:46 because there's some synth/techno rock stuff going on which is way better than the stuff before it lol

http://www.myspace.com/attackattack

I kissed a girl cover...lol


----------



## leandroab (Jun 8, 2009)

I couldn't stop laughing.. jesus fucking christ, this was so pathetic...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2009)

This is so goddamn stupid...these bands aren't even trying anymore. Even if you are a stupid kid that doesn't know any better...how could you stomach this shit?


----------



## skinhead (Jun 8, 2009)

Tritones everywhere, crabwalk, no sense breakdowns. This is full of hardcore epicness 

I liked the trance break


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> This is so goddamn stupid...these bands aren't even trying anymore. Even if you are a stupid kid that doesn't know any better...how could you stomach this shit?


I like it.

Better than "zomg 1000 strings djent lawl!!!"


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 8, 2009)

man that was gaytarded. People should not play their instruments below their junk. I would imagine it would be extremely uncomfortable first of all, and there is no way you could be playing really accurately either. Unless they practiced like that for a long time, and if they have practiced playing like that for a long time they should take the toaster in the bath. At the 2:00 minute mark the girl is covering her ears, and with good reason.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I like it.
> 
> Better than "zomg 1000 strings djent lawl!!!"



That is true..a million strings on a guitar/bass and the djent is boring and stupid as well..but this crabwalking gaypornfest is just horrendous. I didn't care for either video to be honest..but that first one...I don't even want to really get into it


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone else enjoy the running in place at 1:36?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 8, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That is true..a million strings on a guitar/bass and the djent is boring and stupid as well..but this crabwalking gaypornfest is just horrendous. I didn't care for either video to be honest..but that first one...I don't even want to really get into it


I just find it amusing when people like TS abuse this, but they listen to shit which all sounds the same as well. One day I'm gonna start a thread laughing at Periphery and see how much neg rep I get.


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2009)

Wait... Stick Stickly?


----------



## thebhef (Jun 8, 2009)

Randy said:


> Wait... Stick Stickly?



Write to me, Stick Stickly
PO Box 963
New York City
New York state
10108


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I just find it amusing when people like TS abuse this, but they listen to shit which all sounds the same as well. One day I'm gonna start a thread laughing at Periphery and see how much neg rep I get.



A lot..and you'll be banned forever and someone will come to your house to kill you and burn it to the ground. Funny how that works eh?


----------



## Groff (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no, another crabwalk thread? 



Randy said:


> Wait... Stick Stickly?



Post your GIF, you know you want to.


----------



## thebhef (Jun 8, 2009)

Groff said:


> Oh no, another crabwalk thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Post your GIF, you know you want to.



I know I want him to.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like they have been listening to Blood Stain Child at the end there. That was some awkward tryhard headbanging too.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 9, 2009)

both vids (the crab one and the Igot10,000strings one) were full of fail and non musicness lol IMO.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2009)

Seriously, who the FUCK opens up a song with a god damn breakdown? You have to be fucking full of fail to pull that shit off. God damn it's like all my enemies combined into one shitty band. Crab walking, shitty breakdowns, auto-tune vocals, guys looking like girls


----------



## rvai (Jun 9, 2009)

hahaha I laughed the whole video, that was some epic gayness and theyre "moves" were pure fail lol, I also notices the "running" haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I just find it amusing when people like TS abuse this, but they listen to shit which all sounds the same as well. One day I'm gonna start a thread laughing at Periphery and see how much neg rep I get.



You really like to whine don't you?


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2009)

Groff said:


> Oh no, another crabwalk thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Post your GIF, you know you want to.





thebhef said:


> I know I want him to.



*...AND THE LORD SAID "LET THERE BE A BREAKDOWN"...*


----------



## thebhef (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## yingmin (Jun 9, 2009)

Attack Attack is like a post-hardcore New Kids on the Block. They are everything obnoxious about current trends in music rolled into a single package. Substance never gets within a five-mile radius of this band.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 9, 2009)

WTF is a crabwalk? I watched the video and found nothing similar to what I thought was a crabwalk.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 9, 2009)

tight pants + playing axes with your groin = PHAIL

WE NEED THAT ZOIDBERG SMILEY TOO!!


----------



## SamSam (Jun 9, 2009)

gutted this video has been taken down


----------



## GazPots (Jun 9, 2009)

It hasnt.


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I like it.
> 
> Better than "zomg 1000 strings djent lawl!!!"




fail


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 9, 2009)

polydeathsphere said:


> anyone else enjoy the running in place at 1:36?



From a humorous aspect, Musically, I think after watching that - It warrants some Nocturnus - Lake Of Fire 



Nick said:


> fail



Seconded.

He's just lucky that A. We've all got better things to do rather than spend time neg repping him and B. This is Off-Topic, Thar be dragons, what beith 'Neg-Rep'?


----------



## Variant (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy shit, this was that _*fucking horrible*_ band that was on The Ball while we were eating this weekend. Marco and myself were were  at who the fuck this core-emo-core-emo-breakdown-dancemusic shitpile was, but by the time I got up I missed the name. Just cought the "tragic girl" at the end of their assuredly contrived video. Good to know they also look & move like asslcowns, _*and*_ have an equally lame band name. 

There was some equally bad *gauged-ears-girlpants-core* thing on before it with... get this: *a full band synchronized jump up + flyswatter guitar move*!  It was like witnessing a reincarnated Poison doing scissor kicks in spandex. Can't remember their lame ass generic name either, was probably 'My Ex-Girlfriend's Bloody Wedding Dress' or some similar scene-kid retardation. God, this shit really, really, really needs to go away!


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, I've watched a second time just for the lulz...

Can't stop laughing..

Did anyone notice that the drum kit actually has only a snare, bass drum, and ONE tom?
Dude, let's hunt them down and gut them! ><


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

Variant said:


> Holy shit, this was that _*fucking horrible*_ band that was on The Ball while we were eating this weekend. Marco and myself were were  at who the fuck this core-emo-core-emo-breakdown-dancemusic shitpile was, but by the time I got up I missed the name. Just cought the "tragic girl" at the end of their assuredly contrived video. Good to know they also look & move like asslcowns, _*and*_ have an equally lame band name.
> 
> There was some equally bad *gauged-ears-girlpants-core* thing on before it with... get this: *a full band synchronized jump up + flyswatter guitar move*!  It was like witnessing a reincarnated Poison doing scissor kicks in spandex. Can't remember their lame ass generic name either, was probably 'My Ex-Girlfriend's Bloody Wedding Dress' or some similar scene-kid retardation. God, this shit really, really, really needs to go away!




I hate you... 

You had to point this out to me knowing full well I'd watch the vid. 

And yes, that sorry excuse for music almost made me loose my dinner.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 9, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Seconded.
> 
> He's just lucky that A. We've all got better things to do rather than spend time neg repping him and B. This is Off-Topic, Thar be dragons, what beith 'Neg-Rep'?




Double standards much?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I like it.



Somehow I'm not surprised


----------



## hairychris (Jun 9, 2009)

Conclusive proof that I am no longer the 'Target Market'.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, I couldn't stop ROFLing while watching this vid. Every time the laughter almost ceased, one of guys in that band would do something cheesy again. My favorite cheese moment happens at the 0:57-0:59 mark. The chick in the vid looks like she has a case of mental retardation. Oh yeah, there's also more crabwalking around the 2:40 mark.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Yea, I've watched a second time just for the lulz...
> 
> Can't stop laughing..
> 
> ...


lol no cymbals? usually guys with huge kits are tools


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2009)

Man, I like the looks of that Mesa 8x10" cabinet.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 9, 2009)

that video was about as cool as swine flu


----------



## ccc187307 (Jun 9, 2009)

C'mon guys, that's a good laugh. We need stuff like that for entertainment.

They rocked that cottage Menudo death-c0re style!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I like it.
> 
> Better than "zomg 1000 strings djent lawl!!!"





Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I just find it amusing when people like TS abuse this, but they listen to shit which all sounds the same as well. One day I'm gonna start a thread laughing at Periphery and see how much neg rep I get.




Do you want to put some sort of lament about how you've started smoking and are going to kill yourself and you aren't eating because your mum won't let you have a sex party in your house?

That music was ghastly. The synchronised guitar moves and the ridiculously dull music. They remind me an awful lot of Alesana, another awful southern-emo-core band. It's all obviously a "how-do-we-get-famous-fast" effort, by combinging the short lived fashion for beatdowns/autotuned vocals/allwearing the same clothes because no one understands you/epic gear/being a prat.



This isn't the first or last band to start it, although I'm sure amongst all the swarf like this someone will come along and do it properly and I myay well like that.

I sure hope they do, otherwise at 20 I'm officially 'old' and am no longer 'down with the kids'.

:s


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

Attack! Attack! make me ashamed to be Welsh 

why is it that the majority of bands that come out of Wales are turd? Bullet For My Valentine, Lostprophets, The Blackout...

oh wait right, because Wales is such a shit hole they don't care how they get out, even if it means making trendy music that will get lapped up by teenagers.

that bass tapping vid contains so much win it should come with a warning.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 9, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Do you want to put some sort of lament about how you've started smoking and are going to kill yourself and you aren't eating because your mum won't let you have a sex party in your house?


No. I just don't think it's cool that people can't even respect other genres. They wear tight jeans, they have long fringes, they like drop C. Get over it.

If you don't like the music, fine. If you don't like the way they dress or their stage moves, that's cool too. I just don't think there's any need to make threads (and yes, there's been more than one) stating that this kind of music is shit, because it's needless.

I don't like progressive stuff. I think the majority of it sounds the same and I'm completely and utterly bored of it. However, I don't make threads dedicated to how much it sucks. Partly because I'd get ripped apart but mostly because I know a lot of members here like listening to it and making it and I respect their tastes. It'd just be nice if other people did the same.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> No. I just don't think it's cool that people can't even respect other genres. They wear tight jeans, they have long fringes, they like drop C. Get over it.
> 
> If you don't like the music, fine. If you don't like the way they dress or their stage moves, that's cool too. I just don't think there's any need to make threads (and yes, there's been more than one) stating that this kind of music is shit, because it's needless.
> 
> I don't like progressive stuff. I think the majority of it sounds the same and I'm completely and utterly bored of it. However, I don't make threads dedicated to how much it sucks. Partly because I'd get ripped apart but mostly because I know a lot of members here like listening to it and making it and I respect their tastes. It'd just be nice if other people did the same.



That said, I think you may have missed the point of the thread. They're not saying "OMG anything that's remotely like this suckzors!", it's just laughing at the ridiculous antics that are coming off as cool these days. It's got fuck all to do with the tuning  Ironically, Periphery uses drop C. People on this forum don't just like tuned-down-to-Z stuff all the time you know. It's not a trend, it's a tool. Unlike this tripe.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> No. I just don't think it's cool that people can't even respect other genres. They wear tight jeans, they have long fringes, they like drop C. Get over it.
> 
> If you don't like the music, fine. If you don't like the way they dress or their stage moves, that's cool too. I just don't think there's any need to make threads (and yes, there's been more than one) stating that this kind of music is shit, because it's needless.
> 
> I don't like progressive stuff. I think the majority of it sounds the same and I'm completely and utterly bored of it. However, I don't make threads dedicated to how much it sucks. Partly because I'd get ripped apart but mostly because I know a lot of members here like listening to it and making it and I respect their tastes. It'd just be nice if other people did the same.



Oh get the sand out your vagina man. If you honestyl can't step back and find something hilarious about that video then fine man, whatever, but I'm sure if your honest the points we're making are valid.

The music isn't for me, I'll be honest, but beyond that the idea of six guys all wearing _exactly_ the same clothes, with _exactly the same_ haircuts and wearing their guitars _exactly the same_ while moshing out to some Cher-core isn't even slightly funny to you then why are you even here? We do exactly the same to awful "looking sinister in a warehouse' death metal videos and 'looking grimm in a forest' black metal videos. It's not singling out one genre, it's highlighting a bit of light humour.

If you can find something in a progressive metal video that you think is mockable and funny then please post up - I'll be the first to laugh if it's funny.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> That said, I think you may have missed the point of the thread. They're not saying "OMG anything that's remotely like this suckzors!", it's just laughing at the ridiculous antics that are coming off as cool these days. It's got fuck all to do with the tuning  Ironically, Periphery uses drop C. People on this forum don't just like tuned-down-to-Z stuff all the time you know. It's not a trend, it's a tool. Unlike this tripe.



We were obviously typing the same thing at the same time, but yours actually got to the point where mine just wittered aimlessly.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> That said, I think you may have missed the point of the thread. They're not saying "OMG anything that's remotely like this suckzors!", it's just laughing at the ridiculous antics that are coming off as cool these days. It's got fuck all to do with the tuning  Ironically, Periphery uses drop C. People on this forum don't just like tuned-down-to-Z stuff all the time you know. It's not a trend, it's a tool. Unlike this tripe.


I'm sure that's how the thread was intended. However, like the thread about deathcore singers wearing white tees, it's evolved into 'this music sucks'. The reason I'm here attempting to defend it now if because of the advice you gave me, but it's getting increasingly harder to actually get my point of view across with getting a load of shit from people who seem to be extremely narrow-minded.

I just use the prog stuff as an example because it's what everyone here seems to like. I could say Opeth, Meshuggah, it doesn't really matter. The point I'm trying to make is that yeah, the crabwalking was funny, but it doesn't need to become "lol yh hxc sux" yet again. We get you don't like it, sing a new song.



Stitch said:


> Oh get the sand out your vagina man. If you honestyl can't step back and find something hilarious about that video then fine man, whatever, but I'm sure if your honest the points we're making are valid.
> 
> The music isn't for me, I'll be honest, but beyond that the idea of six guys all wearing _exactly_ the same clothes, with _exactly the same_ haircuts and wearing their guitars _exactly the same_ while moshing out to some Cher-core isn't even slightly funny to you then why are you even here? We do exactly the same to awful "looking sinister in a warehouse' death metal videos and 'looking grimm in a forest' black metal videos. It's not singling out one genre, it's highlighting a bit of light humour.
> 
> If you can find something in a progressive metal video that you think is mockable and funny then please post up - I'll be the first to laugh if it's funny.


Yeah, it was amusing, I'll admit that. But as I said, I think this thread has evolved (and if not yet, it will) into deathcore/hardcore/whatever you want to call it bashing again. You've been here way longer than me, you know how this kind of stuff goes down. I just think it's getting a little old, that's all.

And if it's all the same to you, I'd rather you reply to me without having to insult me everytime you do. It makes me less inclined to actually listen to what you say. If you don't like, fine, but it isn't really necessary.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> No. I just don't think it's cool that people can't even respect other genres. They wear tight jeans, they have long fringes, they like drop C. Get over it.
> 
> If you don't like the music, fine. If you don't like the way they dress or their stage moves, that's cool too. I just don't think there's any need to make threads (and yes, there's been more than one) stating that this kind of music is shit, because it's needless.
> 
> I don't like progressive stuff. I think the majority of it sounds the same and I'm completely and utterly bored of it. However, I don't make threads dedicated to how much it sucks. Partly because I'd get ripped apart but mostly because I know a lot of members here like listening to it and making it and I respect their tastes. It'd just be nice if other people did the same.



you mentioned this in another thread.

to be honest mate, you're not going to get much respect for Bring Me The Horizon or any other band in the same scene in this forum.

you can say we're all narrow-minded if you like, but really you can't ask for us not to take the piss out of stuff we find ridiculous, and there are a lot of people here who do find it ridiculous 

you chimed in on the A7X thread because you think they're ridiculous did you not?

on this forum, Opeth and Meshuggah are generally worshipped, and BMTH are generally deplored. you can't ask for the forum to change that view or indeed step lightly around one subject because one person gets offended by it. better to not say anything maybe?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ To be fair, I joined in on the A7X thread because I think they're cunts 

I can see where you're coming from though. It isn't gonna change anytime soon but you can see why it winds me up right? I mean, one of my bands is metalcore/hardcore so in a way, I'm kind of taking it as a personal insult when people say that stuff like this is crap...

Might be best to stay away from the Music discussion bits and stick to gear.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 9, 2009)

^ good idea man 

and seriously, it's not a personal attack on you in any way.

hey, Opeth and Meshuggah are my two favourite bands, but do I like a few deathcore and metalcore bands? sure I do.


----------



## Variant (Jun 9, 2009)

> The music isn't for me, I'll be honest, but beyond that the idea of six guys all wearing exactly the same clothes, with exactly the same haircuts and wearing their guitars exactly the same while moshing out to some Cher-core isn't even slightly funny to you then why are you even here? We do exactly the same to awful "looking sinister in a warehouse' death metal videos and 'looking grimm in a forest' black metal videos. It's not singling out one genre, it's highlighting a bit of light humour.



No, I was *shitting* on them before I saw the video.  Frankly, I'm shocked that they could create a video as ass-twitchingly bad as the song itself. 




Scar Symmetry said:


> on this forum, Opeth and Meshuggah are generally worshipped, and BMTH are generally deplored. you can't ask for the forum to change that view or indeed step lightly around one subject because one person gets offended by it. better to not say anything maybe?



 

Precisely. I mean, seriously, you're going to get the same response over on the Sneep forums, metalguiarist, etc. Like this poo if you want, but it's going to get torn apart in these circles.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jun 9, 2009)

wow i laughed like a little girl when i saw that crab walk...urghh horrible auto tuned crap.


----------



## ire_works (Jun 9, 2009)

SOMEONE NEED TO FIND THE ORIGINAL TALENT FARM VIDEO WITH THE CRABWALK

i'm too lazy to find it.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 10, 2009)

this isnt hardcore
Lolz at whoever thinks so.


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Do you want to put some sort of lament about how you've started smoking and are going to kill yourself and you aren't eating because your mum won't let you have a sex party in your house?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 10, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> this isnt hardcore
> Lolz at whoever thinks so.



Lolz at whatever you think is hardcore, Mr.Genre-Master


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Lolz at whatever you think is hardcore, Mr.Genre-Master



hey, play nice!

he's right though, it's not hardcore.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 10, 2009)

ire_works said:


> SOMEONE NEED TO FIND THE ORIGINAL TALENT FARM VIDEO WITH THE CRABWALK
> 
> i'm too lazy to find it.



Seconded.

Atleast my sister knows both bands are hilariously awful while she cranks Maroon 5 on her Ipod 



Scar Symmetry said:


> hey, play nice!
> 
> he's right though, it's not hardcore.



Yeah, he is, this may be the internet, but I can hear that high-horse tone a mile away


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah it was a bit smug, but we'll let Clark off cause he's cool


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 10, 2009)

Mkay Anvil, whatever you say, I was just being blunt, not being High-horsed. anyone that knows me knows Im not like that.
Why do you always have an attitude me with? Or feel the need to fight?
Regardless, I was blatently stating that true hardcore is better than this shit these scenesters have turned it into.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2009)

I actually looked these guys up, sounds like they use the auto-tune on purpose lol, some of their other stuff is alright. They're kinda like a ripoff TDWP but not has hard and with more poppy stuff.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2009)

@ First video - Musically, I like it. However, the retarded posing, shitty clean vocals, lame hardcore headbanging and generally tossery of the whole band completely ruin it. Get rid of that fucking singer, get the rest of the band on Queer Eye For The Straight Guy so they can get some real fashion tips, and then get some acting lessons so their stage presence isn't inspired by the cloverfield monster.



@ Second video - HolytitfuckIjustshatbricks.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright... I'll run down a list of my beefs with this video...

_1.) The synchronized/uniform "guitars down by our nuts" + "trying too hard" headbanging + "scratching my back on something" crouching move + "guitar over our head and back down again" move = Cheesy

2.) They're all wearing boring black t-shirts and blue jeans. :yawn:

3.) The transition into the verse, with the clean vocal is WAY too abrupt. Feels completely out of place.

4.) Equally abrupt is the breakdown at 1:15. Jarring, and not in a good way.

5.) At 2:46 when it goes from "teh br00talz!!!?!11!?!" into a Euro T-pain song, including some sort of "scene-boy dance party"_​
EDIT: 

_6.) So... does the guy singing play guitar also, or doesn't he? Because it looks like he does both, but I can't tell because they all look the same.​_


----------



## ire_works (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^ ^^^ ^^^

/thread


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 10, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> Mkay Anvil, whatever you say, I was just being blunt, not being High-horsed. anyone that knows me knows Im not like that.
> Why do you always have an attitude me with? Or feel the need to fight?
> Regardless, I was blatently stating that true hardcore is better than this shit these scenesters have turned it into.









You're right about the last part though. They really, _DID_, just reach a new plateau of *fail*


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 11, 2009)

Call me gay but I liked the synth part


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. That song was put together really badly. I was really taken aback at that first transition. I feel like the band in the verses should be giving swirlies to the band in the choruses in the high school boys' room.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 11, 2009)

song is awesome, video sucked. 

attack attack! is a badass band! They do have better songs other than this one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2009)

I think theres more collectice testosterone in the Scissor Sisters.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think theres more collectice testosterone in the Scissor Sisters.



Amen, sista'

[action=snaps]fingers in the shape of an 'S'[/action]


----------



## Devour3d (Jun 11, 2009)

Luckily for me, I get to see kids worshiping/imitating this crap at every show we play at. From what I've noticed, to be in one of these bands you must be wearing:

V-Neck!




Neon athletic shorts! (Couldn't find any in the purple or pink variety)




Headbands!




Moccasins?





You also have to wear them extra tight, just to show off how blatantly overweight you are! Every band's music is always, of course, unoriginal chug-chug hardcore with poorly executed synth and breakdowns, but who cares about that! It's all about the image anyway!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> No. I just don't think it's cool that people can't even respect other genres. They wear tight jeans, they have long fringes, they like drop C. Get over it.
> 
> If you don't like the music, fine. If you don't like the way they dress or their stage moves, that's cool too. I just don't think there's any need to make threads (and yes, there's been more than one) stating that this kind of music is shit, because it's needless.
> 
> I don't like progressive stuff. I think the majority of it sounds the same and I'm completely and utterly bored of it. However, I don't make threads dedicated to how much it sucks. Partly because I'd get ripped apart but mostly because I know a lot of members here like listening to it and making it and I respect their tastes. It'd just be nice if other people did the same.



Edit: Nevermind


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 11, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> You're right about the last part though. They really, _DID_, just reach a new plateau of *fail*


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 11, 2009)

They can't even headbang properly/in time  What a bunch of fat fucking cunts


----------



## ccc187307 (Jun 11, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> What a bunch of fat fucking cunts


 
Tell us what you really think, don't hold back.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 11, 2009)

As awful as the music and the band are, my biggest beef is with the video. Seriously...

Girl with obviously tortured past comes back to tenement house in the middle of butt-fucking nowhere dressed like a porcelain doll (because porcelain dolls represent lost childhood dreams, or some pseudo-deep bullshit like that). She stands outside the house and stares vacantly. Then, she wanders around the house, vacantly, allowing the 'atmosphere' and 'aura' of the place to soak in. Then, predictably, she collapses and starts screaming, as if exorcising past demons. Ironically, the theme ends as it began, with porcelain-doll-chick staring at house vacantly once again, offering no resolution, which I'm sure whoever produced this turd would attribute to simply being 'deep.'


LAME.


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2009)

^
That was going to be in my "beefs" post, but you hit the nail on the head right there.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, that band was fucking terrible. It's worthless, talentless, douchebag bands like those that taint the general public's view of Deathcore and breakdowns.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 12, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Wow, that band was fucking terrible. It's worthless, talentless, douchebag bands like those that taint the general public's view of Deathcore and breakdowns.



Thank you SO much for that one.
+1
Come to CT and Ill buy you a beer.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 12, 2009)

ccc187307 said:


> Tell us what you really think, don't hold back.



Are you in the band or something?


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 12, 2009)

What horrible contrived non-music that was. The chick also looks like she has fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> What horrible contrived non-music that was. The chick also looks like she has fetal alcohol syndrome.



Theres a girl in the band? I couldn't tell


----------



## cddragon (Jun 12, 2009)

at the crabwalk and video...
I find the music from the first vid quite gay and emo-styled for kids who try to be 'metal'
but fail at doing so and realising it.
The second vid though, was *FUCKIN'* AMAZING!!! It made me drool for a few minutes and dream about having such a bass player in my band


----------



## ccc187307 (Jun 12, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Are you in the band or something?


 
If i was i sure as shit wouldnt admit to it!

Serious lack of humor around here. Sarcasm, that's all.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah man no waaaaaaaay! There is muchos humour here! Just didn't read it in this instance  I thought for a second there was something wrong with you


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 12, 2009)

I for one loved it


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jun 12, 2009)

I really liked the riff that played from 0:57 to about 1:10 for some reason. Other than that: 

The second video was also boring. Brilliant musicianship, but personally I just couldn't get into the widleywidleywidley-ness of it all.


----------



## liquidcow (Jun 13, 2009)

I wish I could have filmed Hal's reaction to this video, it was almost as funny as the video itself. Needless to say he wasn't impressed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I wish I could have filmed Hal's reaction to this video, it was almost as funny as the video itself. Needless to say he wasn't impressed.



 I can imagine.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm usually the guy standing somewhere in the middle, trying to find something I like so I don't come off sounding like a douche, but this is everything I hate rolled into a ball. 
If they were trying any harder they'd have hernias.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 14, 2009)

So brutalz1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 14, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> So brutalz1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111


Watz up with all these bands in that scene using schecters??? Is it because their good or is it because if they don;t play em their not "cool"?



Scar Symmetry said:


> Attack! Attack! make me ashamed to be Welsh
> 
> why is it that the majority of bands that come out of Wales are turd? Bullet For My Valentine, Lostprophets, The Blackout...
> 
> ...



Ummm their from Colombus Ohio dude


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 14, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> Ummm their from Colombus Ohio dude



Nope, Caerphilly, Wales. You can have them if you want though.


EDIT - Turns out theres an American band called 'Attack Attack!', whole nuther beast. THe offer is still there though.


----------

